# DD externe LaCie ne monte plus



## MacMinh (18 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
Mon disque dur externe LaCie 600Go acheté en 2013 ne monte plus entièrement.
Des deux partitions que j'avais faites, une première était dédiée à mon Time Machine (500Go) et la deuxième à divers doc (90Go).
Depuis un certain temps, c'est seulement la 2e qui apparait, et ma partition de 500Go ne monte plus .
J'ai lu quelques discussions sur des LaCie qui ne montent pas, mais rien de comparable.
Que dois'je faire?
Dois'je réinitialiser le DD? Si oui comment?
Merci
MacMinh


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Janvier 2017)

Salut 

Commence par arrêter TM, puis depuis l'utilitaire de disques (Applications/Utilitaires) tu sélectionnes la partition TM et tu fais un SOS dessus.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2017)

Salut *MacMinh
*


MacMinh a dit:


> Dois'je réinitialiser le DD? Si oui comment?



Lorsque le disque d'un DDE relié au Mac est bien "attaché au Système" (tu peux le vérifier dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» --> si le disque global du DDE est affiché) > mais que le volume d'une partition ne monte plus (pas d'icône de répertoire affichée sur le Bureau par le Finder) --> alors la raison du non-montage consiste régulièrement en erreurs dans le *système de fichiers* propre à la partition qui conditionne le montage du volume (voir un court billet explicatif ici : ☞*Disque dur externe*☜).

Si le _S.O.S._ préconisé par *Jean* retourne un échec de la réparation du système de fichiers > tu n'as pas besoin en principe de ré-initialiser le disque global (ce qui consiste à supprimer la table de partition générale pour en recréer un neuve > de telle sorte que toutes les partitions sont re-définies par des systèmes de fichiers neufs > et montent des volumes vides). Il te suffit de reformater la seule partition critique > ce qui crée un nouveau système de fichiers  montant un volume vide > et permet de conserver en l'état l'autre partition avec les données de son volume.


----------



## MacMinh (18 Janvier 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Commence par arrêter TM, puis depuis l'utilitaire de disques (Applications/Utilitaires) tu sélectionnes la partition TM et tu fais un SOS dessus.



Slt Jean, merci pour ta réponse. C'est quoi TM?


----------



## litobar71 (18 Janvier 2017)

MacMinh a dit:


> Mon disque dur externe LaCie 600Go acheté en 2013 ne monte plus entièrement.



en aparté, mon engin né comme moi-même en 19.. me fait parfois une misère identique.

chez le vieux les raideurs se déplacent: quel âge pourrais-tu bien avoir?

je me permets cela car il y a de l'humour ✚⬇︎








hors aparté, tu es entre de bonnes mains pour le désossage de ton problème (car des infos précises te seront demandées & tes souhaits exhaussés!).

Au plaisir cher


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2017)

MacMinh a dit:


> C'est quoi TM?


*TM* : Time Machine. 

Tu vas à : _menu_  > _Préférences Système_ > _Time Machine_ > colonne de gauche : *Time Machine* = *NON*.


----------



## MacMinh (18 Janvier 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *MacMinh
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Houra! Le reformatage du volume problématique a fonctionné, après que le SOS ait échoué. Merci donc Macomaniac!!!


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2017)

Content pour toi *MacMinh-* 

Si tu veux toujours t'en servir pour TM Time Machine > vérifie les réglages de cette application : si elle est activée > qu'elle ait pour disque de destination le nouveau volume > et tu peux faire se lancer d'office une nouvelle sauvegarde (qui va prendre du temps)...


----------



## MacMinh (18 Janvier 2017)

litobar71 a dit:


> en aparté, mon engin né comme moi-même en 19.. me fait parfois une misère identique.
> 
> chez le vieux les raideurs se déplacent: quel âge pourrais-tu bien avoir?
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas encore d'appareil auditif... tout de même!  Mon DDE a 37 ans de moins que moi! Et mon premier mac date de 1991... que le temps passe vite


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2017)

MacMinh a dit:


> mon premier mac date de 1991


Respect ! 

Moi j'ai l'air malin avec mon premier Mac (et ordinateur tout court) : une _palourde KeyLime G3_ (avec Firewire et lecteur DVD - mac OS 9) _Late_2000_. Elle marche toujours aussi bien et n'a jamais flanché.​


----------

